# WHV: apply when I'm almost 36 years old?



## milenabeukers (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm a 34 years old girl and I would like to have an information about the Working Holiday Visa form Italy.
Is it possible to apply for the Working Holiday Visa when I'll be almost 36, receiving the presentation letter before my 36 years, next year (2014), and to make this exciting experience when I'll be 36 years old (2014-2015)? 

I already read the FAQ in the embassy site and they say:

A: International Experience Canada (IEC) is open to people aged 18 to 35. If you are about to turn 18, or will soon turn 36, please note that the age criteria are assessed as of the date your application was stamped as received by the Embassy of Canada to Italy.

Reading this it seems possible. Do you have certainty for me?

Thank you very much.

Milena


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

milenabeukers said:


> I'm a 34 years old girl and I would like to have an information about the Working Holiday Visa form Italy.
> Is it possible to apply for the Working Holiday Visa when I'll be almost 36, receiving the presentation letter before my 36 years, next year (2014), and to make this exciting experience when I'll be 36 years old (2014-2015)?
> 
> I already read the FAQ in the embassy site and they say:
> ...


The International Experience Canada is aged 18-30 ??? unless i am wrong or do it depend on which country you are coming from into Canada on your WHV ?


----------



## milenabeukers (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, it depends on wich country you come from. For Italy it's 18-35. Do you have any certainty to don't make me loose this opportunity.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can contact the Canadian Consulate in Italy, and ask them? But if it's like that on their website, why shouldn't it be true?


----------



## milenabeukers (Jan 14, 2013)

*Right!*

Right, I think also so but I was looking for more certainty becausa I don't want to loose this opportunity. Thank you  lane:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that they want you to be at least 18 and still in age 35 on the day that they receive the application.

Pretend I am age 17.
My birthday is January 24.
If the Canadian Embassy stamps my application on January 23, my application will be rejected because I am 17 on the day that I apply.
If the Canadian Embassy stamps my application on January 24, my application will _not_ be refused because I am 18 on the day that I apply. They can still refuse my application for other things, but not because I am not 18.

Pretend I am 35.
My birthday is January 24 (which it really is... happy birthday to me next week!  )
If the Canadian Embassy stamps my application on January 24, my application will be rejected because I am 36 on the day that I apply.
If the Canadian Embassy stamps my application on January 23, my application will _not_ be refused because I am still 35 on the day that I apply. They can still refuse my application for other things, but not because I am over 35.


----------



## milenabeukers (Jan 14, 2013)

This was clear!!! 
I'll send you a big happy birthday for next week


----------

